# Scientists create “haunted room”



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/10/scientifically-haunted-house


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Waste of money. A haunted TENT!?? LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like they goofed by telling participants to keep track of strange feelings while in the room. Suggestibility definitely plays a huge role in an experiment like this. They might have done better by telling the subjects the room was being used to test something else (like temperature control or soundproofing), then ask about any odd feelings afterwards.

Aside from that, I think this type of experiment (if done well) is worthwhile because something does cause people to experience feelings of the paranormal in certain areas. The fun explanantion is "ghosts", but a scientific explanation is just as interesting in a different way.


----------

